# What Mohler Said at the Desiring God Conference 2010



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Excellent message from Dr. R. Albert Mohler, President of The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, Louisville, KY. Left me wanting more. I've got to find out what sources he used for this message. Lots of meat here.

The Way the World Thinks: Meeting the Natural Mind in the Mirror and in the Marketplace Desiring God 2010 National Conference Think: The Life of the Mind and the Love of God - Desiring God


----------

